# New 2013 Defy Advanced SL 1



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

View attachment 281055
View attachment 281056
View attachment 281057
View attachment 281058


Love it, amazing bike. I have about 200 miles so far. Have been busy with work travel, I can't wait to really cut loose on it.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful bike. Enjoy for many healthy miles


----------

